# Greetings !



## vrulz (Jan 9, 2006)

Hellow Bimmerfans !! here's couple pics of my ride ... it's a 98' 328i E36 ... :bigpimp:


----------



## //: Freddy B_ (Nov 11, 2005)

lookin good! :thumbup:


----------



## Storm7 (Sep 17, 2005)

*Niiiicccce*

Looks good.:thumbup:


----------



## ffej (Aug 17, 2005)

Like your wheels. Car looks nice

does KL=Kuala Lamupur?


----------



## DarkRyan323 (Dec 19, 2005)

looks really clean. i like it!


----------



## Credulus (Sep 16, 2005)

:thumbup: Very Nice


----------



## vrulz (Jan 9, 2006)

Thanks a lot guyz !! ffej ... yes ... K.L. = Kuala Lumpur .... greetings from Malaysia to all tha bimmer fans here !! :thumbup:


----------



## JAWJr (May 4, 2004)

Looks great! Great paint color and your wheels go real well with the look of the car.

~Jon :thumbup:


----------



## vrulz (Jan 9, 2006)

JAWJr said:


> Looks great! Great paint color and your wheels go real well with the look of the car.
> 
> ~Jon :thumbup:


Thanks jon ... how's tha 330Ci ? i wish i could afford one ...


----------



## Falke (Apr 30, 2005)

Very nice car! Excelent lines on it, and thats a nice color. Clean, despite the comparitivly sharp styling lines on that car. Well done.


----------



## vrulz (Jan 9, 2006)

Falke said:


> Very nice car! Excelent lines on it, and thats a nice color. Clean, despite the comparitivly sharp styling lines on that car. Well done.


Thanks man !! :bigpimp:


----------



## vrulz (Jan 9, 2006)

2 more new pics !!


----------



## vrulz (Jan 9, 2006)

juz installed front lip ... :bigpimp:


----------



## Hitman999 (Mar 2, 2006)

Looks Good! :thumbup:


----------



## vrulz (Jan 9, 2006)

here's more ...


----------



## DarkSide (Jun 28, 2005)

clean yo


----------



## vrulz (Jan 9, 2006)

wat ya think ?? i love the reflection on tha hood ...


----------



## vrulz (Jan 9, 2006)

a new one ....


----------

